# Picky drinker



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Sammi will not drink water unless it is fresh and ice cold. I buy the gallon of drinking water from the grocery store and keep it in the refrigerator and replace it often but I'm still not convinced she drinks enough. I discovered her little tick during training when it was the middle of July in Alabama in a warehouse with no air conditioning (well fans but in that heat it doesn't really help). They had lots of water bowls available but she would not drink! We returned home and I got a canned drink and she was licking it rather than drinking from her bowl. My main concern is she had a UTI early on. I cook for her and steam the meat so I know she gets some moisture there but does anyone have any suggestions? Anyone use water bottles or fountains?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sammi's Mama said:


> Sammi will not drink water unless it is fresh and ice cold. I buy the gallon of drinking water from the grocery store and keep it in the refrigerator and replace it often but I'm still not convinced she drinks enough. I discovered her little tick during training when it was the middle of July in Alabama in a warehouse with no air conditioning (well fans but in that heat it doesn't really help). They had lots of water bowls available but she would not drink! We returned home and I got a canned drink and she was licking it rather than drinking from her bowl. My main concern is she had a UTI early on. I cook for her and steam the meat so I know she gets some moisture there but does anyone have any suggestions? Anyone use water bottles or fountains?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kod has a bowl in the kitchen, a bottle in my office (and one in his travel crate) and he also drinks from the cat's ceramic fountain. So I don't think he's picky. 

I DON'T let him drink from communal water bowls at training centers. To easy to pick up diseases that way.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

krandall said:


> Kod has a bowl in the kitchen, a bottle in my office (and one in his travel crate) and he also drinks from the cat's ceramic fountain. So I don't think he's picky.
> 
> I DON'T let him drink from communal water bowls at training centers. To easy to pick up diseases that way.


Neither do I. The first day of Manny's puppy class the trainer put down a bowl of water for a puppy that had just thrown up and pooped liquid and called Manny over for a drink. I scooped him up before he could get a sip, but was shocked that the trainer didn't think about what she was doing.

He drinks more than I remember any of my other dogs drinking. He'd prefer that I fill his bowl with iced tea. I used to put my glass on the floor when I was on the computer to avoid drowning another keyboard. I've had to quit because his head would be in my glass every time.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince loves fresh water too , and he's also like to lick the muddy water at our lawn. I was pretty upset and trying to stop him right at the spot, but this little guy ran really fast that I couldn't catch him.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree about the communal bowls. I just thought it was odd she showed no interest! She likes to try and drink rain water too! I stop her but it did help me figure out that she wanted fresh, cold water. I freshen it each time I feed her (3 times per day) or if she has been playing and I see her walk to her bowl and back away is disgust. It may have one floaty from her food in it and the girl will not have any part of it! I was just wondering if anyone had any problems with getting them to use a fountain or water bottle. She cracks me up-- I cook for her because she HATES all dog food and she has her own jug of drinking water in the fridge. She is my little princess!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

